# Potato Wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Oct 4, 2022)

I've seen potatoes in some recipes and haven't found a good explanation of what its addition brings to the party. So....
Transferred this morning.
Yeast REALLY like potatoes! Picture of the must was taken 3 hours after pitching. In fact this was one of my foamiest wines which surprised me - no solids in the must because I got a big pot of mashed potatoes as a fringe benefit.
It has the mouthfeel and taste of a young grape wine - what a hoot! And the alcohol is barely noticeable even though it went from 1.090 to 1.002 so far. Unfortunately everything I've read said it needs to age for 2 years.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 28, 2022)

Racked this morning!
Clearing nicely, great amber color.
The must had 220 gr brown sugar and 120 gr regular raisins, enough to add color but not enough to _noticeably_ affect flavor.
No potato smell or taste. The smell has a hint of freshly roasted nuts. It tastes like a grape-based wine (can't put my finger on what kind), followed by an acidic bite, and then the astringency. I think it would go with a dish that has a heavy dairy based cream sauce.
I've read that potato wines can knock you on your butt and now I know why - I'm at 12.8% and taste no alcohol. It would be easy to drink a glass or two of this, no problem.
When the time comes I'll probably bottle it bone dry, no back sweetening, which surprises me.
In other words, I love it! One of my absolute favorites from this year and I'll make it again.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Oct 29, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I've seen potatoes in some recipes and haven't found a good explanation of what its addition brings to the party. So....


Yeast do not ferment raw starch! Raw potato brings some dirt/ flavor, but other than that everything that goes into a raw potato fermentation needs to be added. From your gravity numbers it looks like you added sugar so you are basically making a sugar wine.

To use the calories in the raw potato starch one typically needs to cook the potato and then apply an amylase enzyme as barley malt or rice koji or ,,, if doing jail house beer chew the starch which doses it with amylase.
vodka is a fermentation of potato starches.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 29, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Yeast do not ferment raw starch! Raw potato brings some dirt/ flavor, but other than that everything that goes into a raw potato fermentation needs to be added. From your gravity numbers it looks like you added sugar so you are basically making a sugar wine.
> 
> To use the calories in the raw potato starch one typically needs to cook the potato and then apply an amylase enzyme as barley malt or rice koji or ,,, if doing jail house beer chew the starch which doses it with amylase.
> vodka is a fermentation of potato starches.


Yes, I know.
Whenever I use a flavor ingredient for the first time I research nutritional values and any other properties that may help/hinder fermentation. Some have strong anti-fungal properties and must be cooked first, like garlic and ginger. Many have a fair amount of starch like potatoes, corn, and garlic. If there's starch, I use amylase enzyme.
So yes, I simmered 5 lbs of potatoes (picture above) and added amylase.
And no it's not sugar wine.


----------

